# Eclipse 3 filter not working?



## wintersun (Jun 9, 2010)

I am just cycling a 29 gallon eclipse at the moment and wanted to change my substrate to Fluorite so I unplugged my filter, changed my substrate, and turned it on only to hear a strange noise coming from the filter. The motor works and everything, it just is not sucking the water up through the intake. It isnt clogged being that it has only been up and running for three days now. I was wondering if this was a common problem with an easy fix or not. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Is the impeller loose? Everything tightly fit with no air gaps?*


----------



## wintersun (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah it all seems fine, even tried it again after priming it, I really have no clue what it could be because it is brand new.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*The strange noise is most likely the pump running dry. or chattering because of impeller blockage. All aquarium filters use magnetic drive impellers, which when blocked by say a piece of flourite being sucked into the magnetic motor section, stops the impeller from turning, be noisy, and move no water. Check for a tiny piece of debris in the pump section.*


----------

